# Solved: Nokia PC Suite Contacts Transfer



## mprain13

My dad had his Nokia e71 stolen on a business trip. All of his contacts were saved on his laptop on the Nokia PC Suite. He recently bought a Samsung Android phone but not all of the contacts had been saved on his SIM card. How can he transfer the contacts from the Nokia PC suite to his new cellphone?


----------

